# Ibanez RGD erg Guitar, their "new heavy metal machine" - anybody played it / own one?



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 20, 2010)

Ibanez RGD erg Guitar - their new "heavy metal machine?"

click on the link Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RGD Intro

these look awesome, i'd love to try one out but have not seen them anywhere - too new i guess.







love where the switch is! anybody own one played one yet?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 20, 2010)

Several have gotten the 7-string version on here, and the opinions of them seem to be really high, even though people tend to shit on basswood bodies and rosewood boards around here.

I've played the Indo version (RGD320) and the RGD shape is kinda like a more ergonomic RG when strapped on. The 26.5" scale is comfy, but really not my thing.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 20, 2010)

^ cool, didnt know that. found the link

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RGD2127Z

i bet this is killer!


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 20, 2010)

There's been like 4 NGDs of people with the 7 string, there's one that's like 4 days old, go look there


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 20, 2010)

^^ was not aware there was a 7 ver. till max told me.

i did searched on the forum for RGD and nothing came up.

i'll try to find the one your talking about.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 20, 2010)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^^ was not aware there was a 7 ver. till max told me.
> 
> i did searched on the forum for RGD and nothing came up.
> 
> i'll try to find the one your talking about.



Go to Google and enter this:



> rgd site:sevenstring.org


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 20, 2010)

I played one (the 2127) in Rock Inn Shinjuku. I loved it, the body was extremely comfortable and built quality was top notch. But I had to turn it down because I can't get along with the 26.5 scale and the Edge Zero... well, not yet anyway. Kinda made me sad actually.  I felt better after playing the RGA Predator's Tongue. Selfish Japan, keeping this beautiful finish to yourselves. 

Though I may try the RGD6 hoping to change my mind. We'll see.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 20, 2010)

Aesthetically speaking, that's a great looking guitar, but why the 26.5 scale?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 20, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> Aesthetically speaking, that's a great looking guitar, but why the 26.5 scale?



Why not?

Longer scale guitars are getting more popular again. Ibanez wants to cash in again. 

Not sure why they went with 26.5" but I'm sure they didn't pull that number out of the air.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 20, 2010)

Schecter is selling tons of 26.5" scale guitars, so that probably had a lot to do with it.

If you search there are a couple NGD threads on both that version and the RGD320 as well in addition to the already-mentioned seven string threads.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ibanez really should have skipped the 26.5 scale length and went with something longer. 

I had two Schecters with 26.5, and neither of them could be set to handle A Standard, and that's just 1 step down.


----------



## Spondus (Jun 20, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> Ibanez really should have skipped the 26.5 scale length and went with something longer.
> 
> I had two Schecters with 26.5, and neither of them could be set to handle A Standard, and that's just 1 step down.



Was that a tension or an intonation issue? 

If intonation was the problem that would be due to the small amount of saddle travel on the TOMs, which wouldn't be a problem on these.


----------



## shogunate (Jun 20, 2010)

Intonation to a low A with 26.5 inches shouldn't be a problem, I'd assume tension. I think the 26.5" scale is a happy medium for down tuners who are apprehensive of a full 27" scale, many find that it's more comfortable than a full 27" which is why schecters get their love, but at the same time many like me never even feel the shift between a 25.5" and a full 27"  Just be sure to try out the different scales out there and see which fits your hand best


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 20, 2010)

Actually, it was the intonation. The saddle for the B string on both my Schecters couldn't be moved rearward enough to accommodate A standard. That's why I went with a 28.6" Agile. Don't really use the B and F strings on it though.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 20, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> Actually, it was the intonation. The saddle for the B string on both my Schecters couldn't be moved rearward enough to accommodate A standard. That's why I went with a 28.6" Agile. Don't really use the B and F strings on it though.



Weird my 26.5" KxK with a TOM is tuned to A standard and the intonation is fine.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 20, 2010)

Marc from VOM just got one I'm pretty sure....


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 20, 2010)

Any reason they went w/ a basswood body on these as opposed to another wood? Cost maybe?


----------



## Variant (Jun 20, 2010)

^
Because of Ibanez's undying love for basswood, I guess.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 20, 2010)

Do all the extended range guitars they make have to be black?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 20, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Do all the extended range guitars they make have to be black?


 
The pic in the first post isn't black.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 20, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Do all the extended range guitars they make have to be black?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 21, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> Ibanez really should have skipped the 26.5 scale length and went with something longer.
> 
> I had two Schecters with 26.5, and neither of them could be set to handle A Standard, and that's just 1 step down.


 


MaxOfMetal said:


> Why not?
> 
> Longer scale guitars are getting more popular again. Ibanez wants to cash in again.
> 
> Not sure why they went with 26.5" but I'm sure they didn't pull that number out of the air.


 
i was once looking at schecter 8. ive got a buddy who will not buy an 8 that is not atleast a 27" scale. he said that it is the minimume but should be longer, like 29" i think he said, but anyway, if you had the same exact guitar in a 25.5 ,26.5 & 27" would there be a noticable difference in sound?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 21, 2010)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i was once looking at schecter 8. ive got a buddy who will not buy an 8 that is not atleast a 27" scale. he said that it is the minimume but should be longer, like 29" i think he said, but anyway, if you had the same exact guitar in a 25.5 ,26.5 & 27" would there be a noticable difference in sound?



There will be a change in sound, as the strings will be of different gauges. 

Though, it really comes down to preference. Tons of people on here, and in bands, have gotten fantastic tones out of 26.5" and 27" scale 8-strings. Remember, the scale length and string gauge are just a part of the tonal puzzle. Gear, it's settings, and technique will still play a MASSIVE role in creating a tone that you feel best represents what you hear in your head. 

Personally, I HATE longer scales, as I like using relatively light gauge strings (for feel and to an extent, tone) so if I go up in scale, I'll have to get even thinner strings, which I find to not sound as pleasing to my ears, and I don't enjoy the feel of. This is all my opinion by the way. 

Some people "need" the super long scales to achieve the tone and feel they want. Neither of us is "wrong" we just have different tones and playing in mind when we gear up.


----------



## BenInKY (Jun 21, 2010)

I played a 6 string version of this at Summer NAMM with a fixed bridge, string-through body, made in Indonesia. It was the flat black color. I haven't seen a fixed bridge version for sale anywhere yet and didn't know they existed... I should have taken a picture. DERP! 

Anyway, I really liked it. Even though it was made in Indonesia the neck didn't suck, which was a surprise to me.

Since they have the floating bridge one in white, I'll probably pick one up if the fixed bridge version comes out in white. Otherwise I'll go with the fixed bridge flat black. I wasn't going to get one until they made it in something other that this abomination of a color:







But I definitely want a baritone 6 string! And the fixed bridge, string-through body sweetened the deal for me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 21, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> I played a 6 string version of this at Summer NAMM with a fixed bridge, string-through body, made in Indonesia. It was the flat black color. I haven't seen a fixed bridge version for sale anywhere yet and didn't know they existed... I should have taken a picture. DERP!
> 
> Anyway, I really liked it. Even though it was made in Indonesia the neck didn't suck, which was a surprise to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## BenInKY (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool, thanks for posting that. You know where I can buy one of these?



MaxOfMetal said:


>


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 21, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> Actually, it was the intonation. The saddle for the B string on both my Schecters couldn't be moved rearward enough to accommodate A standard. That's why I went with a 28.6" Agile. Don't really use the B and F strings on it though.



Yeah that really makes no sense to me considering I've tuned a 24.75" scale guitar with a low F1 and G1 and it intonated just fine. Sounds like user error.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jun 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


>



Oh my... Now if only they would make the seven with that white finish... that would be beautiful


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Yeah that really makes no sense to me considering I've tuned a 24.75" scale guitar with a low F1 and G1 and it intonated just fine. Sounds like user error.



Yep, user error, that what it must have been....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 21, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> Cool, thanks for posting that. You know where I can buy one of these?



Any authorized Ibanez dealer.


----------



## BenInKY (Jun 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Any authorized Ibanez dealer.



I guess I meant, "Know when these will be available on musiciansfriend.com?" Heh.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 21, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> I guess I meant, "Know when these will be available on musiciansfriend.com?" Heh.



Ask them. They would certainly know better than I.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 21, 2010)

i very quickly had a peek at a 6 string one the same day as when i tried the RGA7 that i made a thread on. it was amazingly heavy, and sounded very flat and dead like most ibbys that i´ve tried, and i can´t comment on the playability, as it wasn´t setup. all in all, it´s just like all other ibby RG´s as far as quality and stuff goes, it´s just got different specs and stuff like that. if you like ibby RG´s, then you´ll probably like this too


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 23, 2010)

if they made an rgd in an 8 - id be all over it!

heck if a used 7 comes up for a reasonable price i might jump on that too!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 23, 2010)

BenInKY said:


> I guess I meant, "Know when these will be available on musiciansfriend.com?" Heh.





MaxOfMetal said:


> Ask them. They would certainly know better than I.



Or you could try using the search on their site... they've been available for a while

Buy Ibanez RGD320 Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 23, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Or you could try using the search on their site... they've been available for a while
> 
> Buy Ibanez RGD320 Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend



Pssst.....Techno, we're talking about the new fixed bridged RGD321 that was announced at Summer NAMM.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 25, 2010)

i saw a thread with a pic showing sami from necrophagist playing the 7 str rgd.

also had muhammed's new xiphos - which is killer!


----------



## Rashputin (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd be all over the 7 with a different finish, an ebony board and a hard tail. Alas.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 25, 2010)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i saw a thread with a pic showing sami from necrophagist playing the 7 str rgd.
> 
> also had muhammed's new xiphos - which is killer!



IIRC It was white, and was probably an LACS.


----------



## Isan (Jun 25, 2010)

Ibanez reps are saying expect MANY more 7s at winter namm


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 30, 2010)

Isan said:


> Ibanez reps are saying expect MANY more 7s at winter namm


 
 cool, cant wait.

anyone know are there any ibby emps that are members here?


----------

